# fire life safety ?



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

:yes:Taking the california state certification test on thursday morning ? I was told there would be a few questions on fire / life / safety questions , where might look for answers ...........any help will do thanks :yes:


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Well let us know how you did, it has been over four years ago that I took the test and I don't really remember any fire/life/safety questions.


----------

